# Dbol only cycle pct.



## Toddler (Mar 21, 2012)

So my friend asked me a few months back about running a dbol only cycle.  I advised against it and told him if he really wanted to run a cycle he should just do a simple test cycle, or at least run test with the dbol.  I explained the reasoning behind it and why it was a bad idea and he seemed to understand. Or at least I thought he did.  Anyways, today he called me and asked me what kind of a pct he should run for comming off dbol.  Apparently he went ahead and ran the cycle of 40mg dbol every day for 4 weeks.  I'm not the greatest when it comes to pct's because I'm on TRT for life and all I ever need to run is AI's. 
He popped his last pill 4 days ago and had nothing to run pct. I guess the guy at the gym he got the stuff from said he didn't need it for an oral only cycle. I have clomid on hand but anything else is about a 4-5 day wait. Any help would be greatly appreciated to help unfuck my friend's situation guys!

This is what I know about his stats and cycle.
5'10 180lbs 25 years old
40mg ed dbol
no AI
no PCT

My friend is a moron for not doing more research, but I feel bad and want to help him out.  Any info you guys can give me on proper pct for this cycle would be great, thanks in advance bro's!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't give him anything and he might learn his lesson when he loses all of his gains, can't get a hard on anymore, and depression sinks in.


----------



## supaman23 (Mar 21, 2012)

Dbol won't cause complete shutdown with that low of a dose and just for 4 weeks. I would suggest that he evaluates himself before running any pct cause he might not need it. If he noticed some sides, he can run a basic nolva/clomid pct and he should be fine.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 21, 2012)

Let him run it.  Not untill he learns and he sees himself that its a waiste will he actually say.  I SHOULD HAVE LISTEND TO YOU.


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 21, 2012)

*implied facepalm*


----------



## gixxermaniak (Mar 21, 2012)

He probably won't need it if anything I would just run a natural test booster....just my 02


----------



## alextg (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a feeling that ppl that run "dbol only cycle" are scared of needles ... Kinda childish ... thats why they don't do test cycles or any other injectables ... As for PCT , i guess with 20mg of nolva for 20days he'll be fine (and some liver protection stuff)


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 21, 2012)

Is this "friend" actually you?


----------



## alextg (Mar 21, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Is this "friend" actually you?



lol ... you reckon the classic "friend" , "brother" , "someone i know" post ?


----------



## justhav2p (Mar 21, 2012)

negged Op for wasting my time.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 21, 2012)

if you know so much about aas and why d bol only cycles are a bad idea then you should know clomid is all you need and you have it  id run it 100/50/25/25 just to be safe and an AI like aromasin


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

Buahahahahaha^


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

That was meant for the other guy. Muh bad.


----------



## chucky1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh I know, Im really drinking coffee just thought Id share that


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 21, 2012)

In that case  <<<Arnold Palmer


----------



## Deity (Mar 21, 2012)

Wouldn't suggest running a dbol only cycle simply because you'll get more out of a test cycle, or a test and dbol cycle. Short oral only cycles to me are shit because you have to go through the same crap for pct either way, I rather get the most outta my cycle and enjoy it. And btw I did do a dbol only cycle as my first cycle but I also did pct, I ran 20mg a day for 6 weeks and I ended up gaining a load of strength and about 2 inches on my arms about 25lbs in total bodyweight. Never going to do an oral only cycle again, since getting access to injectibles I rather do them any day. P.S. I LOVE NEEDLES.


----------



## Toddler (Mar 21, 2012)

I considered not helping him and letting him learn a lesson but he is a good buddy of mine and he has bailed me out a few times before. 
No this was not a cycle I did, I always run test. Next cycle is in may and I'm getting back on the tren train. Im not sure if he is scared of needles. I think he just wanted to run his first cycle and a guy he knew had gear. Just stupidity.
Ill tell him to go pick up a natural test booster and get some nolva on the way for him incase he shuts down. I appreciate the help guys. Maybe now he will do some research before he dives into something like this again.


----------



## scharfy (Mar 22, 2012)

40 mg of dbol everday for 4 weeks is the 'perfect' dosage/cycle length.

Enough to get some bloated, watery weight gain, but no lean dry muscle - and enough to shut down your HTPA so you can endure depression an libido free living while the next 6 weeks of cortisol eats your body alive.

I really like what he's done.

Tell your 'friend' he a retard.. We've all been there though.


----------

